# Bumblebee turned black



## Aqualung (Oct 29, 2011)

So about 2 weeks ago my bumblebee turned jet black and has remained that way. When I looked it up he is either stressed, dominant, or trying to mate. I was hoping that you could help me narrow it down.

he has always gone from bright yellow to a dark brown depending on his mood, but this is something new. He is completely black and you can barley make out any markings on him. he doesnt chase any of the other fish around nor does he get harassed. At least no more than before. There is no mate for him in the tank. He was a very nice colourful fish and he looks cool black. 
Is there anything I can do to help coax his colour back?


----------



## littleolme (Feb 21, 2012)

Is he eating? What are your water conditions like? What's the size tank and what else do you have in the tank?


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Thats what they do....

There is a good chance he will be the dominant fish in the tank.


----------



## Aqualung (Oct 29, 2011)

water is great, the tank has been set up for almost a year now and i do regular water changes and correct the hardness as well. I havnt added any new fish for some time. He is not the dominant fish in the tank right now, that would go to my fire hap or the Astratatilapia. but for the most part they all get along fine.

guess thats just the way he is


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Maybe he is about to make a play...

How old is he? What else is in the tank?


----------

